# TUG Webinar with Holiday Group  2/10/2010



## TUGBrian (Jan 21, 2010)

https://www1.gotomeeting.com/register/525156921


----------



## jerseygirl (Jan 21, 2010)

Brian -- Is this wise given the suspicions that they not really holding funds in escrow (see Icydog's thread about gravely ill husband). Personally, I would want a full explanation with regard to that situation before I would ever consider purchasing anything over $1 from them again (and I've long been a fan until now).


----------



## TUGBrian (Jan 21, 2010)

jerseygirl said:


> Brian -- Is this wise given the suspicions that they not really holding funds in escrow (see Icydog's thread about gravely ill husband). Personally, I would want a full explanation with regard to that situation before I would ever consider purchasing anything over $1 from them again (and I've long been a fan until now).



I have forwarded that thread to the holiday sales team and expect a response or resolution soon.


----------



## jerseygirl (Jan 21, 2010)

Thanks Brian.  I don't know about anyone else, but I wouldn't buy anything expensive from them until it's clear that escrow means escrow.  I've bought Hyatt from them in the past -- wouldn't do it now.


----------



## Steve (Jan 21, 2010)

I purchased a week from Holiday last year and found their customer service to be extremely poor.  I was a repeat customer, but they were exceedingly slow and sloppy.  In addition, they didn't send a needed form to the county which caused the Warranty Deed to be sent back...slowing things down still further.  Communication was unacceptable.  Even the president of the company failed to respond to telephone messages and email.  Not good.  

It's nice that they are willing to hold a Webinar for TUG members, but I think they need to hire some more staff and get their act together.  Perhaps they should be spending the time they would use on the Webinar to try and close their current customers' transactions in a more timely manner.  Based on my experience, I don't think they should be recommended or promoted until they adopt some better business practices.

Steve


----------



## TUGBrian (Jan 21, 2010)

This thread wasnt intended to be a holiday complaint thread...there are others for that.

the webinar is to benefit TUG and get the word out to more people about TUG.


----------



## TUGBrian (Feb 1, 2010)

Bump for this being next week.

per the issue above, I have been assured by holiday that the OP will recieve the full refund as promised.


----------



## TUGBrian (Feb 8, 2010)

2 days away!


----------



## TUGBrian (Feb 10, 2010)

bumpity bump bump...this is tonight!


----------



## TUGBrian (Feb 10, 2010)

TUGBrian said:


> bumpity bump bump...this is tonight!



starting now!


----------



## TUGBrian (Feb 10, 2010)

link to view the webinar and the call in info should be in your email if you registered, please check junk/spam if you do not see it!


----------



## Petra (Feb 11, 2010)

*thanks*

Hey Brian,

Thanks for the info. on the webinar last night. Been a Tugger since DH and I went to timeshare deal last year in Hilton Head. Almost purchased then, but didn't. We are now looking at purchasing a resale - thanks to knowledge learned at TUG. 

Anyways, you did a nice job last night and I learned several things that I didn't know by just reading the forums myself.

Again, Thanks
Happy Days


----------



## TUGBrian (Feb 12, 2010)

Petra said:


> Hey Brian,
> 
> Thanks for the info. on the webinar last night. Been a Tugger since DH and I went to timeshare deal last year in Hilton Head. Almost purchased then, but didn't. We are now looking at purchasing a resale - thanks to knowledge learned at TUG.
> 
> ...



Glad you enjoyed it, I had a good time doing it as well!


----------

